# Lionel 2035: Cleanup and refurbishment



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I picked up this 2035 at the Amherst train show. It was in really rough shape, but for $20 with whistle tender I couldn't pass it up. Pretty much all the pieces were there, but it had been abused.

Normally, I do a full photo shoot, but this time I was lazy.  I just had to tear through and get it done. 

Here's a quick breakdown of all of the problems:

- When I placed it on the track for a test run it tripped the protection in my ZW.
- The eccentric on the side was broken, and partly missing.
- A jewel was missing from the front of the boiler.
- It was absolutely covered in filth and grime.

After tearing it down, I found the eunit was a wreck. One of the barrel pivot points was gone. For the first time I found a motor with really worn bushings. Again, everything was covered in grime. 

I also found this was a first run 2035 with the original smoke unit. It was replaced the next year for one that works better.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

So, here's what I did. I do have a video of the final test run coming. 

- Rebuilt the eunit.
- Replaced the brushes.
- Cleaned and lubed everything.
- Replaced the green jewel on the boiler.
- Replaced the headlight lens that was a mess.
- Replaced the entire smoke assembly, and switched to a liquid unit. The new unit is one from the second gen and later version of the 2035 and definitely works better. The original depended on gravity and luck to make the piston move. The updated version follows the other smoke unit designs with a guide rod and spring. While I had it apart, I upgraded the resistor in the smoke unit to really get the smoke rolling.
- I replaced most of the motor / eunit / headlight / smoke unit wiring.
- I also added the diodes to further boost the smoke output.

All said and done I think I invested another $12 into the engine. And this has magnetraction, so it's that much better. 

That brings the sum total to $32 for the engine and tender, even though I don't have the whistle working yet. That's up next. I'll take the time to take photos of that one. 

If there are any pictures you'd like to see, just let me know. I'm happy to tear it back down to capture them. It's a pretty straightforward engine, and could be the best runner in my stable. It's definitely the smoothest now.


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

That is a really nice looking train, really smokes nicely as well. Have to say that you have a beautiful black cat as well


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Great job! Looks and runs/smokes good. How's the whistle?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks a whole lot better than the first picture!  Bob, I expect the whistle is silent, since he stated he hadn't worked on it yet.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

My bad! Who reads when there's a video? :laugh:


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm hoping to get to the whistle tonight. Then, I can place this on the 'done' shelf and get back to my pre-war work. Another 259E on the bench (this will make number 4), and clean up and coupler repair on a selection of cars.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

As usual, nice job...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I didn't know that New Leases On Life were going for only $32 these days, Erk. Nice restoration work, as always!

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

So far, I only have about $1 invested in the tender, and it's working. That will probably go up a bit as I replace the broken roller from the trailing truck. So, lease on life is going for $38 or so.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Erkenbrand rules! Seriously, thanks for the great vids. you do for us all. You, GRJohn and others really bring a lot to the repair table for guys like me. I bought a #2035 a few years ago that I've taken apart several times, and have slowly learned how to work with it for best results. Love the siderod action for an early 50s steamer, and I replaced the smoke unit long ago with a reliable liquid smoker from Jeff at The Train Tender. Haven't tried GRJohn's diode install yet, but believe I will when I get more time, but as is, it's a great little steamer, good smoke output with a killer #6026 whistle tender.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks! I like to do what I can to help out the community.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

What do you clean the body with? I have an old 726 that has a lot of grime on it that won't come off easily. It would be nice to get it to a smooth black look again.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I just use dish detergent and warm water. I tear it all down, and take the shell and any other cast parts to the sink. For scrubbing, I use a soft bristle brush - basically a tooth brush. Then, I just rinse everything and let it air dry in the dish drainer. If the grime and dirt is really bad, I'll let it soak in a detergent bath for a few minutes before scrubbing.


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

Great Job !
The 2035 is my favorite locomotive in my setup.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

What did you do about the worn bushings?

Funny thing, after watching your video, I ran mine.

I could always smell the smoke, but rarely could I see it. It just wasn't a priority.

Last evening, I ran mine in 6 year old mode. You know notch 8, b..... to the wall.

It smokes! But I don't like the speed.

What values did you use in the diode and resistor?

Thanks


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

The resistor is: 30ohm / 3W (DigiKey part: PC3D20.0CT-ND)
And the diodes: 1N5401 (Mouser part: 512-1N5401)

One by one I'm going through all of my smokers and modifying them with the new resistor and adding the diodes. When I get a couple going on my layout I can create a fog bank in my train room.


----------

